# Holiday Rambler 2005



## capt paul (Jul 29, 2017)

Does anyone know how to find and change air drier on 05 Holiday Rambler Neptune engine air conditioner?


----------



## C Nash (Jul 29, 2017)

Capt Paul, if you are talking about the AC drier that goes inline on ACs it should be right around the condenser.


----------



## capt paul (Aug 13, 2017)

C Nash said:


> Capt Paul, if you are talking about the AC drier that goes inline on ACs it should be right around the condenser.


now i cant get the compressor to engage.'  brand new one


----------



## C Nash (Aug 13, 2017)

Time to get the VOM out and start tracing back.  Sure you have checked fuse and if it's a new compressor I assume it has full charge Freon.  Should have a low pressure switch or thermostat just start following wire back from compressor clutch coil.  Have you checked to see if 12 volts are at the clutch coil?


----------



## capt paul (Aug 17, 2017)

thanks for the help.  found faulty (brand new) compressor.   should have checked clutch before installation.  understand this is quite common.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 17, 2017)

Never assume just because the part is new it's ok Capt Paul.   Mechanic nightmare bad new parts and you have to replace for nothing if it's a customer.


----------



## Abura (Nov 21, 2017)

capt paul said:


> now i cant get the compressor to engage.'  brand new one


Which air compressor have you used?


----------

